# How old did your mum gave birth to you?



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine was 23 and I was pretty shock to hear that! I thought she gave birth to me during her mid 30's to late 30's!

How about you guys?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine was 24.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

27


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

My mommy was 36 when she had me.
She had my older brother when she was 19.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Hot Chocolate said:


> Mine was 23 and I was pretty shock to hear that!


22



> I thought she gave birth to me during her mid 30's to late 30's!


Wouldn't simply subtracting your own age from your mom's age have told you that wasn't the case?


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mom had me when she was 34


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

KyleThomas said:


> 22
> 
> Wouldn't simply subtracting your own age from your mom's age have told you that wasn't the case?


Oh well, I was estranged from her since 5-6 years old! It's only recently (at the age of 22) that I finally met and connect with her for a while because my lil sis is staying with her since only just last year.

Yeah, so I still have a lot to know from her :um


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

33


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My mom gave birth to me two days before she turned 37.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> 22
> 
> Wouldn't simply subtracting your own age from your mom's age have told you that wasn't the case?


Provided you actually know your mother's age :lol I'll admit it's hard to remember my parents' age sometimes. Btw my mom gave birth to me at 24.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

45 at the time, but turned 46 that same year


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I don't really like to think about it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

18


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom was 31 when she gave birth to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

32


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

me - 32, my older brother - 29


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

26


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my parents never had sex. the stork brought me to them


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

29


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

26


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

30


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

my mother (and my father) were 29 years old when I was born


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was born 0 years old


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

She was 24 when she gave birth to me and my twin sister. Also had 2 girls before us. My parents started early.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

33. My oldest sister is 14 years my senior.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I think I was a bit of a mistake because my mum was 41 and dad was 48


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

almost 32


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

26


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

31


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

30


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> 45 at the time, but turned 46 that same year


The first person yet to top me in this poll that's been done a number of times before.

I was born 9 days before she turned 44. Do you also get the "So you were an accident" when people find out her age?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

30


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I honestly have no idea how old my parents are.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

25 I think.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> The first person yet to top me in this poll that's been done a number of times before.
> 
> I was born 9 days before she turned 44. Do you also get the "So you were an accident" when people find out her age?


I guess they're kinda just amazed how old she was when she had me. But I think I kinda got the short end of things, both my parents will be turning 68 this year and who knows if they will ever see me get married, have kids etc.. :|


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

21. 

She gave birth to my older sister when she was 19.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, how old was my mother...that makes more sense.

She was thirty-something, three or two, five or four


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My mom was 25, dad was 24. Makes me wonder how old I'll be when I have my first child, if at all.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

My mom was 33 years old.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

My mom was almost 43 and my dad was 50.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

My mom was 27.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

My mom was 32.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

31.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Mom 40, dad 37


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

^^Oh, and now I'm with a woman 3 yrs older than me. Let's never discuss this again.^^


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Atticus said:


> ^^Oh, and now I'm with a woman 3 yrs older than me. Let's never discuss this again.^^


I realized last week that the guy I'm currently dating and I have almost exactly to the day the same age difference as my parents did.

Oh, and my mom was 27, almost 28 when I was born.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

That's pretty close to discussing it:mum

But seriously, given all the age combinations that are possible....I mean this must mean something. "What" is the thing I'd rather not know, though :no


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

25, the same age I am now. Kind of weird to think about.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

26


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

24


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

24
Same age I was when I had my daughter


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

My mom was 32.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Atticus said:


> That's pretty close to discussing it:mum


Yeah, what can I say? I like poking people with sharp sticks. 



> But seriously, given all the age combinations that are possible....I mean this must mean something. "What" is the thing I'd rather not know, though :no


It's probably Freudian. I don't want to think about it either.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kelly said:


> I realized last week that the guy I'm currently dating and I have almost exactly to the day the same age difference as my parents did.
> 
> Oh, and my mom was 27, almost 28 when I was born.
> 
> ...


Weird - there was a girl in college I was interested in who was also 21 months younger than me - just like my parents. At 21, she kept going back to a guy who was 23 and divorced with three kids already!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My mom was 22 when she had me.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

my mom was 17 when she had me


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Just over 22 years.


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine was 25, two months from her 26th bday when she had me.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

29, almost 30.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

27


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

She was 20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15 years old.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Six months shy of 30.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

38

incidentally my least favourite number LOL


----------



## Ghost91 (Feb 13, 2010)

My mum was 30.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

my mom was 31, my dad was 28, and I was their 2nd child. I'm 30 and nowhere close to having a regular girlfriend, never mind children.

It kind of warps my mind to think about it...


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My mom was 29. My dad was 32.


----------



## Kelly*82 (Oct 19, 2008)

My mom was 33, my dad was 32.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

My mum was 32


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

She was 18. Explains why she pretends I don't exist.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

KyleThomas said:


> 22
> 
> Wouldn't simply subtracting your own age from your mom's age have told you that wasn't the case?


I was going to say I don't have a clue but after reading this comment I don't want people to think I'm bad at Maths so I think it's 25


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

My mom was 37 when I was born.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

within her first century


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

38


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised. I always thought I had older parents. I was born two weeks after my mother's 35th birthday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Wow, I'm surprised. I always thought I had older parents. I was born two weeks after my mother's 35th birthday.


My grandmother gave birth to my mom at 37.
My first cousin gave birth to her son at 39.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

34-35


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

My mom's age at the time was 27 years, 10 months.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> 45 at the time, but turned 46 that same year


Wow, that's old. I remember doing a poll on this years ago on SAS and couldn't find anyone who topped me.

I was born 9 days before my mother turned 44.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine was 26. 
She was 30 when she had my little sister.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

31..34 when she had my sister..I think thats a good age to have kids


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

36


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

22


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

27


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

32, I think.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

43

and I was 33 when I had my son


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

37 or 38ish?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

My mum was 29 when she had my twin sister and me, 34 when my brother was born


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

27


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

23


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Me mum was like 36, and I was her second of two. Luckily her plans 20 years earlier to have kids didn't pan out, or I'd have me sum ******* half-sibs.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

34


----------



## Gloomy Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2009)

16.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My mom was 32.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

32ish


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

25


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

19 for me and 17 with my older brother.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

30.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

32.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

20 when she had my older sister; 25 when she had me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

16


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

22


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

34


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

23


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I was last born and my mum was 31 when she had me, but she had my oldest brother when she was 19. Eek. :S


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

20.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

15 when she had me
13 when she had my older brother


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

unfortunately i don't remember her age...sad i know. i believe she was somewhere around 18-20


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

34.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

19


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

30


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

she was 44


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

Reni said:


> 15 when she had me
> 13 when she had my older brother


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

My mom was 28 and my dad was 32. I'm an only child.


----------

